# R56 Mini Vs. F56 Mini Photo Comparison



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

At a quick glance the previous generation MINI looks pretty close to the new MINI. I Put some pics together to highlight the changes in the new model. Personally I'm glad they didn't go too crazy. Have a look.



The front has the obvious change in front grille. Now it's a larger area that incorporates into the bumper and is surrounded by chrome trim. Probably the part I like the least. The lower bumper air inlet is more squared and houses squared ducts, along with larger fogs at the lower corners.



From the side you can see the lower roof line, a more raked windshield, as well as the larger front nose.



At the back the lower roof line is also noticeable. Larger rear tail lights flank a re-sculpted license tag area. Rear bumper is pushed lower and now wraps more around the exhaust with a new diffuser area.



Highlights new tail lights and roof line as well as a more sculpted lower door line.



On the inside, the speedometer has now moved to the drivers side, a large display is in its place. Squared vents now flank the center dash. Changes to the upper dash line and lower dash. The doors look to have had some re-sculpting done as well.

My dislikes are with the rear tail lights and the front grille area, but I'm sure they will grow on me. I was also a big fan of the speedo sitting center dash, even though it was odd. Again, something to get used to. All in all the new Mini looks pretty tight. Updates here and there help to keep the look fresh. What do you think of the new MINI?

_*Read more about the new MINI here.*_


----------

